# Transportation options from Honolulu airport to HHV



## Carlsbadguy (Oct 9, 2012)

If I don't rent a car what are my transportation options and costs from the Honolulu airport to the Hilton Hawaiian Village in Waikiki and also are there places to eat off the resort within walking distance.
Thank you


----------



## hintok (Oct 9, 2012)

*Star Taxi*



Carlsbadguy said:


> If I don't rent a car what are my transportation options and costs from the Honolulu airport to the Hilton Hawaiian Village in Waikiki and also are there places to eat off the resort within walking distance.
> Thank you



I did this a few months ago.  And will do again on Friday when I go again.  Call Star Taxi, which was recommended on TUG, the day before you travel.  

Last time he was waiting at the airport for us and promptly picked us up when we needed to return to the airport.

He has a flat rate fee, which is the same or a little less than a taxi service.  I think it was $28 to HHV.

There are lots of places to eat near HHV.


----------



## danb (Oct 9, 2012)

*Star Taxi*

I also used Star for our family of 8 and they were very good. Call and give them your party size and they will have a vehicle to fit. It was kinda nice pulling up to the HHV in a stretch limo.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 9, 2012)

We did this years ago and just caught a cab at the airport.  Don't remember how much, but for 4 it wasn't bad.


----------



## artringwald (Oct 9, 2012)

We usually catch a cab, no waiting, no worries. Fares to HHV should be about $30, but would be higher if traffic is heavy. If you're arriving during rush hour, a prearranged ride with fixed fare would be smarter.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 9, 2012)

I've used Ilima Tours a couple of times.  Same kind of thing as described above.  I think they charged $11 per person each way.  www.ilimatours.com

Dave


----------



## hintok (Oct 9, 2012)

*Llima Tours*



BMWguynw said:


> I've used Ilima Tours a couple of times.  Same kind of thing as described above.  I think they charged $11 per person each way.  www.ilimatours.com
> 
> Dave



Do they pick up your party only, or do they circle the airport for other riders?


----------



## tompalm (Oct 10, 2012)

Carlsbadguy said:


> also are there places to eat off the resort within walking distance.
> Thank you



About 1000 places to eat.  It just depends on what you want to eat and how far you are willing to walk.  Favorite places are 

The Shore Bird straight down the beach walking toward Diamond Head
Wailuna Coffee Shop across the street
snack bar across from the pool at Hale Koa and open to the public
PF Changs and a bunch of other places on that same street
Food court right above PF Changs on the second floor of the shopping center

I have eaten at every restaurant in the Hilton and all are very good.  But they are a little higher price than they should be.

If you have a car and like fish, go to Nicco halfway to the airport at Pier 38


----------



## jehb2 (Oct 10, 2012)

http://www.startaxihawaii.com/

Another vote for Star Discount Taxi.  I used them for years before we had kids.  They charge an unbeatable flat rate.  Call them when you land and they're there waiting for you when you step outside.  Nice, clean taxis.

Now I rent a car for one day.  We drop off our stuff at the timeshare then we do all our grocery shopping at Costco.  We save a bundle this way.

Yes, there are tons of restaurants and shopping all in walking distance.  Don't forget the Food Court at Ala Moana shopping center for more affordable dinning options.


----------



## zora (Oct 11, 2012)

There's a McDonald's across the street from the ilikai.


----------



## tfalk (Oct 11, 2012)

zora said:


> There's a McDonald's across the street from the ilikai.



I always crack up when I think of that McDonald's... my 70 year old father went there at 5am for a cup of coffee on our last trip and a hooker tried to pick him up


----------



## artringwald (Oct 11, 2012)

tfalk said:


> I always crack up when I think of that McDonald's... my 70 year old father went there at 5am for a cup of coffee on our last trip and a hooker tried to pick him up



Was the hooker 70 too?


----------



## linsj (Jul 18, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> I've used Ilima Tours a couple of times.  Same kind of thing as described above.  I think they charged $11 per person each way.  www.ilimatours.com
> 
> Dave



I used Ilima last month since it's now the least expensive. (I've been using Roberts even after they lost the airport contract as my protest against the new company that underbid Roberts then raised the price quite a bit.) 

The van that picked me up was dirty with torn upholstery on several seats. The return van didn't have the Ilima name on the side, and the driver didn't call my name. I saw it while waiting but didn't know it was my ride. Finally, I called the company to find out where my ride was and was told it had been there and was now returning. 

Never again. I'm going back to Roberts next time.


----------



## zora (Jul 20, 2013)

Try www.hawaiikaiairportshuttle.com. It's a flat fee and he's waiting for you when you pick up your bags. We've used them for years and will be using them again this summer.


----------



## linsj (Jul 20, 2013)

zora said:


> Try www.hawaiikaiairportshuttle.com. It's a flat fee and he's waiting for you when you pick up your bags. We've used them for years and will be using them again this summer.



Thanks for the tip, but it's more expensive.


----------



## dannybaker (Jul 25, 2013)

*Take the bus*

Last year my wife, daughter, and I took the city bus. Total cost was 7.50. It dropped us one block,from our Marriott. The city bus is one floor above the tourist trap area with the cabs and Robert buses.


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Jul 25, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> I've used Ilima Tours a couple of times.  Same kind of thing as described above.  I think they charged $11 per person each way.  www.ilimatours.com
> 
> Dave



We used Ilima Tours last week and were very pleased. As there were 5 in our group, the total cost for round trip to HHV was $110. We were picked up by a white van with the Ilima name on the side, outside of the baggage claim about 15 minutes after we called to say we arrived. The driver was very polite and gave us good advice on where to eat to save money. The same applied to our return to the airport. The van was waiting for us outside HHV at 4 am. A quick ride to the airport and we were on our way-no hassle of returning a rental car. We would definitely use Ilima again.


----------



## hintok (Jul 25, 2013)

*City Bus*



dannybaker said:


> Last year my wife, daughter, and I took the city bus. Total cost was 7.50. It dropped us one block,from our Marriott. The city bus is one floor above the tourist trap area with the cabs and Robert buses.



Was your luggage anything larger than a backpack?


----------



## dannybaker (Jul 25, 2013)

*Luggage size*

According to the Hawaii transportation site the baggage must be able to sit in your lap. We had three suitcases and the bus driver said my bag was a little large. I assured her the bag would fit on my lap and we got on board. We noticed there were several other locals on the bus with suitcases.


----------

